# Fyi Lip 9/15



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

for those of you who don't spend your days trolling every local fishing website .............................according to edgotbait there have already been 3 reds caught on the LIP today.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

sorry make that 4 red drum


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

*also....*

heard they had a double cobia (big ones) hook up on thursday. Did not hear the out come. Just heard that all hell broke loose for a while. This was just hear say.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

make that 11 at 12:47


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Oh well. Guess I know where I wont be fishing tomorrow....


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Oh well. Guess I know where I wont be fishing tomorrow....


Come on now, Dog. 

The word was bound to get out sooner or later.

Anyone lookin' at the sandbridgepier site already knows.

And those who know already know, ya know. 

Wasn't gonna be me who spilled the beans, though.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah me neither!


----------



## beach_chic (Sep 1, 2007)

newsjeff, dont forget about me now!!!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I don't fish the LIP so it makes no difference to me about the word getting out. thats what this site is for right reporting where the action is?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Guess thats considered another spot burned ....Guess the Fishing Spot Police will be out shortly.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

rockhead said:


> I don't fish the LIP so it makes no difference to me about the word getting out. thats what this site is for right reporting where the action is?


dont sweat it. these guys get a couple phone calls and think that they are the only ones in the know, only to find it plastered all over the internet.

p.s. .... there was more than a handful of 30in+ fish landed from the beach on the north end also last night and today.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

For those who don't fish LIP, you might not understand why some don't want to talk about the year's first drum bite. 

This topic comes up every year on the boards. Everyone will not see eye to eye on this. That's understandable. Here's my take. You don't have to agree with me, but I think many feel the same way I do. 

First and foremost, the hard core drum anglers at LIP deserve a little respect. They have paid their dues on those planks year after year. They know when the bite will begin, and they don't need the Internet to tell them. They deserve a few days with the drum before word gets out. Guys like Bill, Mike, Angel, Lumm, Rolland and many others have earned this. It wasn't long ago that those same guys helped me get up to speed. And I still learn from them. I'm not going to be the one to put the word out to the general public about the first bite. I feel that's just too disrespectful to guys who have helped me in the past - those same guys who have put in their time.

Keep in mind LIP is a very, very confined place to fish. The end can often gets so crowded that you don't have room to place your rod. That's no joke. It's hectic with 20 rods on the rail. It's controlled chaos with 30 or more. 

Add two or three guys hooked up at the same time and that control is all but gone.

Before the Information Age, LIP was crowded during drum season. The Internet has made it even more cramped. Good or bad, that's reality. If the Old Salts get a few days before the masses show up, good for them.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

couldnt have said it any better NJ


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> For those who don't fish LIP, you might not understand why some don't want to talk about the year's first drum bite.
> 
> This topic comes up every year on the boards. Everyone will not see eye to eye on this. That's understandable. Here's my take. You don't have to agree with me, but I think many feel the same way I do.
> 
> First and foremost, the hard core drum anglers at LIP deserve a little respect. They have paid their dues on those planks year after year. They know when the bite will begin, and they don't need the Internet to tell them. They deserve a few days with the drum before word gets out. Guys like Bill, Mike, Angel, Lumm, Rolland and many others have earned this. It wasn't long ago that those same guys helped me get up to speed. And I still learn from them. I'm not going to be the one to put the word out to the general public about the first bite. I feel that's just too disrespectful to guys who have helped me in the past - those same guys who have put in their time.


Them pier gods know not to venture @ the END on weekends, especially after a post like this, on this board that gets like a million hits a month.....errr...IMHO...a lil too early fer the drum hoopla. Sharpen yer "J's"..and get ready fer the main beating, around the middle of this month.


Besides ....everyone knows the drum's er hittin' the beaches...screw tha crowds, the pi$$ed of regulars the cramp quarters. The LIP is deffinitley over rated. if the ego's don't get ya tosse off the end....the "snag" ought ta get ya pi$$ed....is ya do plan on goin'...stay away from the end...heard the snag monster is "alive an kickin"..plan on castin a 100 yards..and reelin in like ya ain't got no sense.


ta avoid this confusion:
Go find ya a cut in tha beach...hook ya up a fresh bloody spot head...and let yer home werk provide ya the satisfaction that yer knot on "that" pier amongst that cluster flunk.

Just mho.....wonder if that hole N. of the pier filled in or if'n the Refuge is produce'n...I Aint tellin?....guess I'll find out 2morrow


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

cellphones are worst. 30 minutes later and 15 "buddies" show up.:fishing:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Your right NJ it does. Someone made a statemnet in a post a while back about being sick and tired of this dues payin bull crap. We ALL did our time on the rail and the sand.

Sometimes we forget that there was a time when you, me and everyone else who loves to fish took full advantage of a burned spot to get where we are now. 

We all started the same way and so do the newbies young and old when they start out. To us it may be a burned spot to them it's a new oppertunity to catch a nice fish.

Bottom line, no matter how hard we try as long as the fish are biting in a public place you are not going to keep it from going public. This story was broke on the LIP site anyway. There are other places to catch those Reds other than on the end of that pier. 

I know this is going to strike a cord with some on here. This person with only 4 posts or so talking this smack. Well I'm not new here, have been around for a while and many on here know me....Well thats my .04 cent


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

This will prolly sound stupid but I was not really bummed so much that it made it on the net but that the drum started today instead of tomorrow. I had convinced myself to go since there prolly wouldn't be that many people out there. Now there will be plenty and while I am not anti social, I dont feel comfortable in a crowd. 

Oh well I cast netted some mullet and will hit the beach in search of pups and hope for a biggun.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

AirDown said:


> Your right NJ it does. Someone made a statemnet in a post a while back about being sick and tired of this dues payin bull crap. We ALL did our time on the rail and the sand.
> 
> Sometimes we forget that there was a time when you, me and everyone else who loves to fish took full advantage of a burned spot to get where we are now.
> 
> ...


I feel exactly the same way as you do. Its not talking smack when its the truth.


Jesse


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

AirDown said:


> Your right NJ it does. Someone made a statemnet in a post a while back about being sick and tired of this dues payin bull crap. We ALL did our time on the rail and the sand.
> 
> Sometimes we forget that there was a time when you, me and everyone else who loves to fish took full advantage of a burned spot to get where we are now.
> 
> ...


nuthin but love.true werds spoken by somone that knows a thing err two


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Can I quote myself? 


> If the Old Salts get a few days before the masses show up, good for them.


Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

am I considered an Old Salt?


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

you guys are hilarious, I went down there today about 30 minutes after I started this thread to fish the surf. I stopped by the LIP to check out the scene, it was packed already. obviously quite a few people follow the reports on sandbridgepier.com I got no drum from the sand today, but there is always tomorrow.:fishing:


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

That's why we come to these sites - to find out what's biting, where they are and how to do it. Some are old salts, some are newbies. We're all here for information. If we weren't, these places wouldn't be populated and they would shut down. I guess for good or bad, places like this are in demand and are here to stay. As far as the drum at Little Island go, I had to find out the information the same way anybody else would have - I called and talked to the people that work there and listene to their answering machine, as unfortunately I don't work there any more. And when I did work there, people tried to hide the fact that they caught anything worthwhile so I wouldn't post it. The funny thing is, it would always get back to me. I didn't have to ask, somebody would always come and tell me. Word gets out - you cannot stop the word getting out, whether it be cell phones or the internet. Sometimes I kinda feel bad, sometimes I don't, but that's what we opened the site for - to give information about the pier and for everyone to use - newbies and old salts alike. I consider everybody on the pier my friend and I enjoy seeing them every time I go out and miss them when they're not there. I hope to see you out there some time soon.

P.S. By 8:00 they had landed 16 red drum. As far as I know, the largest one was 47" caught by James.


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

can i head out there with my zebco and a bottom rig i sure would like a red...............................................................
as ya may have guess j/k hope everyone gets one see ya in the sand as the planks they go for them that put in the work and years; or maybe i'm the youngest old school(31) i know


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Heck I just use a calender and a weather report. And both say it is time. I just might wade in there this evening.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

I was there friday.....Saw nuffin come over the side..... 
OK, these guys were catching Spot and every now and then they would catch a real big one with the spot on the tail. Strange how that spot migrates like that.


----------



## hoosierboy (Apr 4, 2003)

Yeah its to bad I wont be able to make there for the drum run this year. Since I got stationed out here in nevada but oh well I have caught my fair share of drum on that pier and even caught three over 50 inches off that pier and even got one on a 6 ounce stingsilvera few years ago when the water was so clear you could see the drum come up the beach. God how I miss those days. 70 rods 50 people and winds crankin out of the northeast at 10 to 20 with gust to 40. Wish I was there know. Good luck guys and caatch me one to. Joe robbins
AKA Cobia Joe, Hoosierboy


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> For those who don't fish LIP, you might not understand why some don't want to talk about the year's first drum bite.
> 
> This topic comes up every year on the boards. Everyone will not see eye to eye on this. That's understandable. Here's my take. You don't have to agree with me, but I think many feel the same way I do.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Them pier gods know not to venture @ the END on weekends, especially after a post like this, on this board that gets like a million hits a month.....errr...IMHO...a lil too early fer the drum hoopla. Sharpen yer "J's"..and get ready fer the main beating, around the middle of this month.
> 
> 
> Besides ....everyone knows the drum's er hittin' the beaches...screw tha crowds, the pi$$ed of regulars the cramp quarters. The LIP is deffinitley over rated. if the ego's don't get ya tosse off the end....the "snag" ought ta get ya pi$$ed....is ya do plan on goin'...stay away from the end...heard the snag monster is "alive an kickin"..plan on castin a 100 yards..and reelin in like ya ain't got no sense.
> ...


Al, I hear ya got skunked at LIP today.

Ya shoulda fished the beach like you was sayin', stink boy.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> They deserve a few days with the drum before word gets out.



that is the funniest thing i have ever heard. u guys are hilarious.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

gus said:


> that is the funniest thing i have ever heard. u guys are hilarious.


i agree , when i get there and theres alot on the end i wont move in ,ill give them there space and watch but my $5.00 and there $5.00 all spend the same.


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

We went out about Midnight and hit the sands about 300 yards north of the pier . Set up and were throwing into that North East wind pounding the beach . 8 oz. surf sinkers were having trouble holding bottom but we hung in there and watched the pier fill up and the lines form waiting to hit the end. No Drum for us but we relaxed under a clear star filled sky , caught an awesome sunrise and the mullet started jumping in a foot of water right after sunrise so we grabbed the castnet and caught some bait for the freezer . Wouldn't have missed it for the world. Left the beach around 10:00 cleaned up and went to work @ 12 . Was up for over 48 hours by the time I got home from work that night and passed out but glad I had got out fishing. If thats "paying you dues " , I been paying for 45 years and I'll keep paying !!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Ah, the eternal debate.

While it's irritating to have have a bunch of noobs come crowding in, the fact is that this run is as regular as a vegetarian with an Ex-Lax addiction. Several of us even plan our vacations around it months in advance.

The problem is that most fishermen are too lazy and not adventurous enough. They think that they can only catch a drum by crowding onto the end of a tiny pier. Fact is, this run eats up the beach from Dam Neck all the way to the north end of Nags Head. If you're patient and you're skilled and you hate crowds enough to avoid them, the drum will be everywhere for the next several weeks.

And last of all, let's not forget that each and every one of us was a clueless idiot at one point. We were desperate to find out where the fish were and to learn how to catch them. It's not exactly fair to learn the ropes and then slam the door shut, now is it?


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Matt, as a noob, I was drum fishing on the beach right next to you one day. I didn't know it was you until the next day when you posted pics. If I had known it was you, I probably would have pestered the hell out of you, asking you a million questions.

I've read a lot of your posts, but that last one was my favorite. Thanks.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Don't let sandflea,nsearch and cdog fool ya....they're always trying to talk the LIP crowd down.But they are the first in line at daybreak.Then they get pissy as the crowd shows up....the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> Don't let sandflea,nsearch and cdog fool ya....they're always trying to talk the LIP crowd down.But they are the first in line at daybreak.Then they get pissy as the crowd shows up....the R


Whatcha talkin 'bout Willis?

Rollie - we gonna see ya fish this year?.....

Ya know old age had deffinitely been puttin a hurtin on the young bucks......6 to 0....and all I'm doin' is feedin the blues...and hookin up on some else' junk


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm waitin' for the drum to show...shouldn't be too long....the R


----------



## TDAU (Oct 9, 2002)

hoosierboy said:


> Yeah its to bad I wont be able to make there for the drum run this year. Since I got stationed out here in nevada but oh well I have caught my fair share of drum on that pier and even caught three over 50 inches off that pier and even got one on a 6 ounce stingsilvera few years ago when the water was so clear you could see the drum come up the beach. God how I miss those days. 70 rods 50 people and winds crankin out of the northeast at 10 to 20 with gust to 40. Wish I was there know. Good luck guys and caatch me one to. Joe robbins
> AKA Cobia Joe, Hoosierboy


70 rods and 50 people use the be part of the problem. One of the reasons I gave it up.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*L.i P.*

I like fishing the L.I.P. Good guys and lots of fish. The crowd is no big deal during the week. It makes you feel like Roland Martin catching fish in front of a crowd. I guess if you are catching it is a fun time, but if you are sitting watching and not doing any catching it might be a diffrent story. Same as the point with a crowd. I never really notice it much.Combat fishing with the other warriors. It is a fun time if you ask me. It is also a good time to learn a lot. The end of L.I.P. for the next week or two is the Who's Who of pier fishing round these parts.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OMG you mean there are fish at the LIP  I can't believe anyone in their right mind would go fishing there 

And all those reports of me being there fishing are false of course and yea I even baited up and threw out so


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

sand flea said:


> Ah, the eternal debate.
> 
> While it's irritating to have have a bunch of noobs come crowding in, the fact is that this run is as regular as a vegetarian with an Ex-Lax addiction. Several of us even plan our vacations around it months in advance.
> 
> ...


 As a matter of fact, at night, they like to feed right near the shore breaking wave. Theres a tendency to cast right over them.


----------

